# Csm Daemon Prince



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, i just typed up this very elaborate post about my deamon prince, but i accidentaly hit refresh. Here is my deamon prince

Daemon prince
gift of mutation
spell familiar
black mace
scroll of magnus
mark of tzeench
mastery level three
wings
power armour

I dont play competitively so bear that in mind.


p.s. 
This monster clocks in at just a hair or two above four hundred points


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ok...looks good.

but is there anything you want us to comment about? other than "oooohhhh pretty" comments.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess that part got left out due to my mishap...
Do you think is a viable loadout for a deamon prince?
Its not cost effective at all, but do you think it can wreak face?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

oooo pretty !


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Could work, but keep the following suggestions in mind.
-Take 2 of your abilities from biomancy.
-Don't ever charge anything in cover.
-Don't ever charge anything with a force weapon...especially if its in cover.
-Don't charge or get charged by anything in the GK book (GW still doesn't grasp how stupid it is that the over costed CSM DP is just a free kill against almost every unit in the GK army)
-Drop the scrolls they just grant new psychic abilities and considering you should be taking biomancy and one tzeentch power you will most likely not roll a better power that you want waste warp charges on.
-Take the burning brand instead (So if you do run into one of the aforementioned DP killers cowering in terrain you can bake them instead of risking giving the enemy a free kill point)

Now if you want to take it as is then ignore my advice about the scrolls and the burning brand, but head what I said about cover....and for the love of khorne avoid CC with units from the GK book.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm. You had best pray to your Dark Gods that you get Eternal Warrior from that pre-game Boon roll. Many a player will be sure to share a S10 weapon with that thing otherwise. Even then, my Dark Eldar have dropped Daemon Princes on turn one with Splinter Cannons. Competitive or not, it's just too many points for what is already a pretty big bullseye.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing is viable at 400 pts.

Nothing.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Way overcosted 

It can wreck a unit but at that cost it will need to wreck 3 units of marines on his own, while their shooting at him 

For nearly a similar cost you could take 4 predators or 2 land raiders or ~80 guardsmen


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Learning that "buy every option" doesn't mean "make the best unit," on account of the fact that any way you measure "best," increased cost will bloat the unit and drag down effectiveness, is a mark of maturity in a 40k player. 

Which would you rather have? 3 effective units that can specialize in their own areas or flexiby adapt to situations, or 2 overpriced units who are overloaded with equipment they'll underuse and that represent risky points sinks? It is an essential list-building skill to be able to know how to get the former.

This Prince does not do this.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The only thing I'd ever spend 400pts on is a 10-man squad of Terminators, and even then I would have to Combat Squad them to justify their cost. This guy is just too hugely expensive for what he does. I'd say that Wings, Nurgle and Burning Brand are fine for a support-style Prince, with Wings, Power Armour Mark of Nurgle and Black Mace (maybe Sigil of Corruption, probably not) for a combat Prince.

Midnight


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't even take a daemon prince. My advice? Deck out a Chaos Lord of Khorne with a juggernaut, sigil of corruption and the axe of blind fury. Put him in a unit of allied bloodcrushers. Happy hunting.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> I wouldn't even take a daemon prince. My advice? Deck out a Chaos Lord of Khorne with a juggernaut, sigil of corruption and the axe of blind fury. Put him in a unit of allied bloodcrushers. Happy hunting.


Except that the Daemons FAQ disallows any units from other armies joining units from _Codex: Daemons._


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Except that the Daemons FAQ disallows any units from other armies joining units from _Codex: Daemons._


No biggie. Field w/ bikers w/ MoK instead.

LOLWAIT: they're not from another army. They're from the primary detachment. Unless the wording specifies that units from other -CODECES- can not join units from Codex: Chaos Daemons, the Chaos Lord can join.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

If your going to take a DP, just buy Wings, Armor +3, and Black Mace. Pick your Mark from there (because you HAVE to :ireful2: ). As others have said, there are much better cost effective options than the DP.


----------



## Greyheed (Jan 11, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> No biggie. Field w/ bikers w/ MoK instead.
> 
> LOLWAIT: they're not from another army. They're from the primary detachment. Unless the wording specifies that units from other -CODECES- can not join units from Codex: Chaos Daemons, the Chaos Lord can join.


From the FAQ:
Page 27 – Daemonic Rivalry.
The second paragraph should be changed to: “Independent
characters in this list cannot join units of Daemons belonging
to a different Chaos God, units of Furies of Chaos, or any allied
units. Equally, allied independent characters may never join
units chosen from Codex: Chaos Daemons”.


----------

